# What a Day to be Fishing at GSP



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Started early Saturday morning; what a beautiful day to be fishing with the family.
Rigged up and rods in the water then waited and waited what seemed at least 2 hour before the first bite and it was a catfish. About 30 minutes later got another bite and landed a 15” Pompano. Within a couple of minutes, got my second Pompano on the beach, 13 ¾”. Some friends showed up later. One of the guys caught a Whiting and the other one caught a Blue fish. Somewhere around 2 o’clock we landed a Blue fish and then our second Blue fish, shortly after that we caught a Stingray. Still all in all we enjoyed the whole day on the beach leaving around 4:30. All fish were caught sand flea and shrimp. Oh almost forgot we also caught a remora.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice fish, alot of fleas also.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice catch.:thumbup:


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm glad somebody's catching them, good job. I was pulling through when y'all were leaving, spoke to your son. Maybe we'll get a chance to share that spot this fall.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

pompanostradamus said:


> I'm glad somebody's catching them, good job. I was pulling through when y'all were leaving, spoke to your son. Maybe we'll get a chance to share that spot this fall.


 
I remember he was talking with someone in a truck just ahead of me, but I didnt know that it was you friend. Next time you have time I'd like to talk with you. I was reading your post last night where you fished different places but not much going on yet for the fall run. Hoping you catch quite a few Pompanos in the coming days. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

FFP, I'll probably be relegated to fishing only Sundays and maybe a few Wednesday's through the rest of the year. Hopefully we'll cross paths out there this fall/winter.


----------

